# angler verstorben



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

habe heut morgen die traurige nachricht im radio gehört,das ein angler verstorben is.er soll mit ner wathose ins wasser gefallen sein und seine kollegen konnten ihn leider nich mehr retten.ich glaube vom boot ist es passiert.

noch mal mein herzliches beileid an seine familie und alle beteligten.sowas is echt immer "sorry" ziemlich ********!!!!!!



und nun die frage dazu
seid ihr beim watangeln schonmal gestürzt??mit welchen folgen hat man zu rechnen?schafft man es im regelfall leicht wieder hoch oder muss man mit dem ertrinken ringen??mir isses bis "jetz" zum glück noch nie passiert das ich gestürzt bin,aber die frage hat mich schon häufiger beschäftigt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Moin Moin,
auch von mir ein herzliches beileid an die hinterbliebenen..

Also ich wurde am 19.01. 2006 von einem Sportboot an meiner 17ér fireline vom steg gezogen und in die 0° kalte ostsee gezogen worden.
In sekundenschnelle saugen sich sämtliche klamotten mit wasser voll und man ist unfähig etwas dagegen zu tun.
war nichtmal in derlage meine jacke auszuziehen, denn bei solch kaltem wasser sind die gliedmaßen sofort wie taub und zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen.
Mein kumpel hat dann mit 2 spaziergängern ganze 15 minuten gebraucht um mich wieder zu bergen...

Mit ner wathosewäre es wohl nicht soo "glimpflich" abgegangen, denn dann hätten meine arme und der kopf von anfang an nach unten getrieben, und somit wäre es auch für mich dann das ende gewesen.

ich kann nur jedem abraten allein fischen zu gehen, erst recht wenn es so kALT IST UND MAN DEMENTSPRECHEND GEKLEIDET IST...#

das geht ganz schnell in die hose.

hoffe das euch solche erfahrungen erspart bleiben

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## HD4ever (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

man - da kannst ja nun echt deinen 2. bithday jedes Jahr feiern .... |uhoh:
Glück gehabt !!!!
mit ner Wathose wir es saugefährlich wenn du den Boden unten den Füßen verlierst !
Im Zweifelsfall läuft sie nicht ganz voll - sondern nur teilweise und die verbliebene Luft in den Beinen zieht die Beine dann immer schön nach oben ...
Also lieber immer nicht ganz bis zum Ende der Fahnenstange reinwaten !
Auch von mir mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen !


----------



## Broder (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Hallo,

bei einer Neoprenwathose kann es nicht passieren da Neopren sogar für Auftrieb sorgt allerdings wäre ein Watgürtel schon von Vorteil um zu verhindern das eine Welle einsteigt oder aber auch um damit zu verhindern das sich die Wathose schnell mit Wasser füllt.

lg Broder|wavey:


----------



## sundeule (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mein Beileid für alle Angehörigen! Es berührt mich immer wieder sehr, wenn jemand draussen geblieben ist. Es ist dann einfach nur schlimm für alle nahen Menschen.


Unabhängig vom vorliegenden Fall, dessen Umstrände ich schließlich nicht kenne:
In der Wathose kann es ein Problem sein, dass die Hose auch Luft enthält, dadurch die Beine anhebt und es entsprechend schwierig ist, den Oberkörper aus dem Wasser zu halten. Eine Schwimmweste hilft da schon etwas.
Beim Waten sind zumindest die Wege an Land kürzer. Ins Boot gehört eine Wathose nach meiner Meinung nicht. 
Dennoch ist es einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Das ist der Grund warum ich einen Watgrütel trage. Bin auch schon ein paar Mal baden gegangen. Und schon gar nicht würde ich mit Wathose im Boot sitzen!!! Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen!!!!


----------



## Jan77 (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mein herzliches Beileid allen Angehörigen.

Auf dem Boot hat eine Wathose nix zu suchen!! Aus den oben angeführten Gründen ist sie in der Lage mehr zu schaden als zu nutzen. Das auf einem Boot die Rettungsweste zur Grundausstattung gehört, ob mit oder ohne Wathose, muß hier ja wohl nicht mehr erwähnt werden. 

Also dieses Jahr keine Daiwa Infinity kaufen, und schön die Flocken für ne 275N, und nen Floater locker machen.


----------



## rob (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

mein beileid den angehörigen!


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

muss dazu sagen weiss es nich 100% obs vom boot passiert is.meine mutter meinte es is vom boot passiert,habs danach noch mal im radio gehört da wurde nix vom boot erwähnt.gehe aber mal davon aus das es vom boot passiert is.


----------



## Kofferfisch (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Trotz aller Unvernunft beim verstorbenen Angler tun auch mir die Angehörigen Leid. Das zeigt einmal mehr,wie vorsichtig man sein muss,auch wenn man es oft nicht wahrhaben will.


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Bin schon ein paarmal "Baden gegangen" > Schxxx glitschige Steine :q 
Toi,toi,toi - bisher war's nie schlimm.Dank Neopren und Watgürtel war ich fix wieder oben.
Allerdings gehe ich auch nicht "bis zum Hals" ins Wasser. Auf das Boot - wie gesagt - gehört die Wathose nicht. Trage, wenn's erforderlich ist 'ne Sicherheitsweste und hab 'ne "Pensionistenpinne"  dabei. Einige Hersteller bieten die sogar kombiniert an > sieht aus wie ne normale Fliegenfischerweste -Jacke und hat ne halbautomatische Weste integriert.

Wie man aber bei Verwendung einer 17er Schnur vom Steg gerissen werden kann ???
Wars glatt auf dem Steg oder standest Du schon kippelnd auf der Kante?

Den Angehörigen mein Beileid. Ist immer schlimm sowas


----------



## Watfischer84 (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Auch mein herzliches beileid an alle angehörigen.

Das ganze ist in Heiligenhafen an der mole passiert.
Der 24 jährige Angler ist auf der Mole von eine Windböhe erfasst worden und ins wasser gefallen.

Ich gehe auch nicht ohne watgürtel los, schon gar nicht wenn ich allein unterwegs bin.

gruß steffen


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Hallo Leute,
die Geschichte hatten wir schon einmal. Die Sache mit der Wathose ist mit Sicherheit nicht ursächlich fürs Ertrinken. Ich finde die Berichte nicht, aber es gab sogar schon Tests mit der Wathose vom Boot ins Wasser. Es ist kein Problem. Die Geschichte von den auftreibenden Beinen wäre mal was für diese Serie der "Myth-Busters" ( war das richtig??) Ich hoffe ihr wißt, was ich meine.
Natürlich und unbestritten ist der Floating (als Wärmeschutz) in Verbindung mit einer 275N Weste das beste, was einem passieren kann. Letztendlich ist aber gerade bei großer Kälte jedes Kleidungsstück am Körper überlebenswichtig. Kleidungsstücke saugen sich nicht voll und ziehen einen unter Wasser. Das geht physikalisch garnicht - es sei denn man trägt eine Bleiweste. Sie drücken einen nur dann unter Wasser, wenn man versucht diese vollgesogenen Teile aus dem Wasser herauszustrecken.
Also: Traurig, was da passiert ist, die Wathose wars sicher nicht.


----------



## esox_105 (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Erst mal mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.

Hab diesen älteren Artikel gefunden:

http://www.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,lang,1/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/oid,2644


----------



## JunkieXL (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Hmmm ich bin auch schon reingeplumst 0 Grad kalte Ostsee echt abartig wenn die Kalte Brühe langsam in die Hose Läuft ... wieder aufstehen war nicht möglich also hab ich die Beine angewinkelt den Arsch so Tief wie möglich in die Ostsee gedrückt und bin Rücklinks an Land gepaddelt. Hatte ne Watjacke an und ne Neoprenwathose ... war kein tolles Erlebnis aber wenn man ruhig bleibt und den Oberkörper über Wasser halten kann ist es eigentlich nicht das Problem ... aber vom Boot will ich nich mit ner Watbüx reinfallen.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mein Beileid seinen Angehörigen und Freunden.
Sollte eine Warnung für die Benutzung einer Schwimmweste sein!


----------



## JonasH (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Auch mein Beileid an die zurückgebliebenen. Scon schrecklich was für unfälle Angler so einholen können


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Hallo Esox,
da steht zwar das Gegenteil voin dem drin, was ich gesagt habe. Aber es gibt dazu wirklich einen Test. Ich meine Dipsdive hatte das hier irgendwo ins Board gestellt. Ich halte diese Aussage der Polizei für wenig sachgerecht. Mir gehts dabei nicht darum, die Wathose im Boot zu empfehlen, es geht um die Ursache des Ertrinkens. Das wird das kalte Wasser sein - nicht die Wathose. Wenn man ins Wasser fällt, ist es eigentlich nur mit einem Gewaltakt möglich, sich so im Wasser zu plazieren, das die Luft wirklich komplett oben bleibt. In fast allen Fällen entweicht ein Großteil der Luft, die Wathose legt sich eng am und verhält sich neutral. Aber das ist das Boot. Hier ging es um Watangler.
Wenn man mit einer weiten Hose watet - und das in größerer Tiefe und in Wellen, kann einem eine weite Hose vollaufen. Das behindert einen stark beim gehen und schafft den weiter laufenden Wellen Angriffsfläche. Das kalte Wasser macht dann kurzen Prozess. Auftreibende Beine sind nicht das Problem. Der absinkende Oberkörper ist das Problem. Da hilft dann die Rettungsweste.
Aber eine Automatikweste wird oft auslösen, wenn ich zu weit ins Wasser komme. Besser ist es wirklich, auf zu tiefes waten zu verzichten. Ein Watstock ist auch hilfreich.


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> .....Besser ist es wirklich, auf zu tiefes waten zu verzichten. Ein Watstock ist auch hilfreich.



So ist's. Ich habe allerdings nie das Problem gehabt, das der Oberkörper "nach unten" zog. Hatte eher das Gefühl, das die Köderschachtel etc. eher für Auftrieb sorgten. Das gilt sicherlich nicht, wenn man einige Kilo Blech mit sich führt.

Thema Watstock: den meinte ich mit "Pensionistenpinne" Den Namen habe ich auf Bornholm gehört und finde den lustig. Leider sieht man zuwenig Angler mit Watstöcken.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

....|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes 
ein 38jähriger mit Pensionistenpinne! Bist du Lehrer?


----------



## Gray Ghost (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Ich war im Jahr 1990 auf Fünen zum Mefo-Fischen mit einem Kumpel.
In der Ferienhausanlage waren im Nachbarhaus 2 ältere Angler aus den damals neuen Bundesländern, die zum ersten mal in DK zum fischen waren.
Die beiden haben wir dann einige male mitgenommen.
Der eine, ein dünner , hatte schon eine Neoprenhose, der andere, ein Dicker eine, zwar neue PVC-Hose, die aufgrund seiner Leibesfülle oben rum vom Körper abstand. Atmungsaktiv gab es damals noch nicht.

Vormittags saß mein Kumpel und ich auf Felsen am Ufer und machten Kaffeepause, die beiden Sportsfreunde im Wasser am blinkern. Der Dünne ruft, ich hab was, alles schaut zu ihm, war ein kleiner Plattfisch, außen gehakt, da macht es aus der anderen Richtung "Platsch". Der Dicke hatte sich auch umgedreht, war auf einem gklatten Stein ausgerutscht und ins Wasser gefallen. Watjacken waren noch nicht vorhanden. Sofort lief die Wathose voll, 1Liter Wasser = 1Kg!!!. Der Dicke kam nicht mehr hoch im gut knietiefen Wasser, natürlich auch aufgrund seines unfitten Zustandes.
Mein Kumpel und ich sind sofort ins Wasser und haben den Sportsfreund wie ein gestrandeten Wal ans Ufer geschleppt. Im Nachhinein bin ich der Meinung, der hätte im nur knietiefen Wasser ersaufen können und hatte Glück das wir in der Nähe waren.

Seit der Geschichte lieber "Sicher geht vor" und wenn ich mal mit Neulingen losgehe, oder mit älteren Sportsfreunden die eventuell nicht mehr topfit sind lieber immer ein Auge drauf haben.

Lutz


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

@Dolfin
Nee, nee - ich muss mir mein Geld schon verdienen * Duckwech und abgehauen*  :q :q


----------



## Kurzer (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

vielleicht sollte man im sommer mal mit einem freund ein selbs test machen damit man weiss wie man reagieren muss.


----------



## Braesenkiller (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Also hier an dieser Stelle auch Beileid an die Familiy.

Hab mit der Wathose auch keine guten Erfahrungen an der Ostsee.
Nicht wegen Auftrieb nö. Aber eine Welle hat mich umgeworfen. Danach wars obwohl ich fit war zu der Zeit nicht besonders leicht überhaupt wieder auf die Beine zu kommen. Die Luft in der Wathose spielte da keine Rolle sondern das Wasser das mir reinlief vom Gewicht her und dessen Temperatur. Man kommt sich vor als wär man in Zeitlupe. Da is nicht einfach keine Panik zu bekommen. Mein Tip auch:
Niemals alleine ohne Sicherung rauswaten.

Mfg Braesenkiller


----------



## Broder (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Aus der Wathose raus ! dh man muß unterwasser die Büx ausziehne nicht ganz einfach - vielleicht sogar unmöglich aber Zeit hat man schon sich auszupellen nur mit den Stiefeln wirds schwierig denk ich mal und das so im Freiwasser da muß man schon ein klaren Kopf behalten Luft für ne Minute hätte man wohl noch.


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Wathose raus ! dh man muß unterwasser die Büx ausziehne nicht ganz einfach - vielleicht sogar unmöglich aber Zeit hat man schon sich auszupellen nur mit den Stiefeln wirds schwierig denk ich mal und das so im Freiwasser da muß man schon ein klaren Kopf behalten Luft für ne Minute hätte man wohl noch.


jo,ruhig bleiben is wohl echt das wichtigste!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> *ich kann nur jedem abraten allein fischen zu gehen, erst recht wenn es so kALT IST UND MAN DEMENTSPRECHEND GEKLEIDET IST...*


Das kann man nur nochmal dick unterstreichen! Ist schon sehr ähnlich und im Risiko wie beim Tauchen wo das auch Grundregel ist, alleine ist leichtsinnig, mit dem Leben spielen und einfach oberdämlich! :g  
Ein ohnmächtiger Mensch ist noch lange nicht tot, ganz alleine wird es aber totsicher sein.
Also nie alleine sowas! #6


----------



## JunkieXL (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

ich kann aber nur alleine angeln gehen, da keiner meiner Kumpel mehr angelt  aber vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste .. oder wie war das? naja mein Beileid der Familie, mit 24 ersaufen ist nen absoluter Sch***tod...


----------



## hocicio (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Auch mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenden

Ich habe jetzt schon zwei "Tauchgänge" mit Watbüx hinter mir und das war beides mal nicht gerade angenehm!
Vor drei Wochen hab ich einen Kopfsprung von nem Stein gemacht bin also bauchwärts auf dem Wasser aufgeschlagen, mit den Händen am Boden abgestützt und konnte mich dann relativ schnell wieder aufrichten. Bis auf die leicht vollgelaufene Hose und ne nasse Jacke is nicht viel passiert...ABER: letztes Jahr hat mich die ablandige Strömung beim zurückwaten rückwärts ins Wasser gehauen und da war nix mehr mit aufstehen. Die Beine und der Oberkörper arbeiteten wie Auftriebskörper und ich habs nicht geschaft den Boden wieder zu berühren...hab dann meine Angel wie ein Gehstock in den Boden gedrückt und konnte mich so wieder hochdrücken! Im hüfthohen wasser weggerutscht und im brusthohen erst wieder gestanden...also schön war das nicht..#d #d #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

So als Notsicherung (wenn nicht gerade Badewetter-Ententeich ist) käme unsere Eisangelsicherungsmethode in Betracht: ein fester Punkt (Baum ist ja am Ostseestrand schwer  ) durch einen schweren eingeschlagenen Häring, daran ein Bergsteigergerechtes Seil von 20-25m, angeleint am Gurt/Geschirr weiter oben und dann kann man sich mal alleine ein paar Schritte in die Brandung wagen. Beim Eistesten in Schweden sind wir auch nur unter Sicherung so aufs Eis gegangen um ein paar Eisangeln zu bergen - sogar mit Sicherungsmann. Würd ich testweise mal mit Kumpel ausprobieren und die Körpermontage optimieren, wie das so geht sich da wieder herauszuziehen bevor es wirklich mal so ernst wird wie bei hocicio.

Anscheinend muß man sich jetzt auf Stegen auch bald anleinen oder wie, wenn die Boote die Angler mitreissen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man aber bei Verwendung einer 17er Schnur vom Steg gerissen werden kann ???
> Wars glatt auf dem Steg oder standest Du schon kippelnd auf der Kante?


 
jipp, nachdem das boot zuerst das dreibein von nem kumpel incl zwei ruten und allem drum und drann versenkt hat, und dann meine ruten incl dreibein richtung wasser zog, sprang ich richtung rute, erwischte sie noch am handteil, lag aber mit dem bauch und den beinen noch auf´m steg (der verschneit und glatt war!!!)...
und als es dann 3 4 mal in der rute ruckelte, zog es mich die letzten paar zentimeter weiter, die dann reichten und ich in der ostsee landete...

NICHT KOMISCH!!!|gr: 

aber ging ja alles gut, und anzeigen laufen noch gegen den gut´sten!!

grüsse

mirco


----------



## Juletrae (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Ich hab mal gelesen, das wenn man ins kalte Wasser fällt der Körper nen Cardionalen(?) Schock erleidet und die Körpertemperatur sofort um 3-5° nach unten korrigiert wird, so dass man nach kurzer Zeit kaum noch in der lage ist klar zu denken. 
Ich geh seit kurzem nicht mehr ohne Watstock los, ich denke mit dem kann man sich in der not evtl. noch hochdrücken.


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> NICHT KOMISCH!!!|gr:
> 
> aber ging ja alles gut, und anzeigen laufen noch gegen den gut´sten!!
> 
> ...



Moin Mirco |wavey: 

Wollte Dich auch beim besten Willen nicht aufziehen :m  Ist sicherlich nicht lustig. Konnte mir das nur nicht so recht vorstellen.

Anzeige ? Sag mir doch Bescheid. Das ganze wird wie ein Unfall aussehen.Müssen uns nur über den Preis einig werden  :q :q :q


----------



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Es gibt beim Tauchen so Auftriebswesten, die nennt man Tarierwesten und dazu so eine Taucherflasche im kleinen Format müsste ganz gut gehen, denn wenn diese Tarierwesten leer sind, wiegen sie nicht die Welt und sind auch nicht übermäßig dick, nur vom Preis habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Tommy-Boy (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Zuerst mein Beileid an die Angehörigen!

Eine teilweise mit Luft gefüllte Wathose drückt nicht den Kopf unter Wasser, das ist Quatsch. Ich bin doch keine Pose, die auf der einen Seite ein Gewicht (Oberkörper) und auf der anderen Seite einen Auftriebskörper (Luft in Wathose) hat. Man verbleibt dann im allerungünstigsten Fall in der Waagerechten, könnte also theoretisch noch schwimmen. Leider wird das nur im 25°C warmen Schwimmbad so ohne weiteres möglich sein, im kalten Meer sieht die Sache schon anders aus.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mirco |wavey:
> 
> Wollte Dich auch beim besten Willen nicht aufziehen :m Ist sicherlich nicht lustig. Konnte mir das nur nicht so recht vorstellen.
> 
> Anzeige ? Sag mir doch Bescheid. Das ganze wird wie ein Unfall aussehen.Müssen uns nur über den Preis einig werden  :q :q :q


 
joooohooo, das hört sich doch gut an...:m 
könnten uns ja auch sein boot aneignen...

das war schon kein scheiß, knapp 8-10 mtr motorjacht!!!:q 
da kann man schon gut mit fischen gehen!!

*grins*


----------



## JunkieXL (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mirco |wavey:
> 
> Wollte Dich auch beim besten Willen nicht aufziehen :m  Ist sicherlich nicht lustig. Konnte mir das nur nicht so recht vorstellen.
> 
> Anzeige ? Sag mir doch Bescheid. Das ganze wird wie ein Unfall aussehen.Müssen uns nur über den Preis einig werden  :q :q :q



Dein Avatar sieht auch leicht aus wie Leon der Profi  ... wenn du den Film kennst


----------



## zanderzocker1 (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

hey erst einmal mein herzliches beileid
nei
 ich bin noch nicht gestürtzt aber einmal fast seit dem bin ich zurzeit nichtmezr mit der wathose unterwegs weil die strömung zu stark ist wenn man dort hineinfallen würde dann gebe es keine rettung mehr sowie die wathose sich mit wasser gefüllt hat ist es zu spät man treibt davon da kann der andere auch nicht mehr viel machen wenn man glück hat kann man sich an einem ats heben und aus dem wasser ziehen deswegen habe ich meistens ein kleines seil dabei ich habe des goldene rettungsschwimmerabzeichen falls mein kumpel hinenfalen würde muss es schnell gehen und ein seil kann da eine große hilfe sein und wenn man sich nicht schnell aus seiner wathose befreien kann um hinterherzuspringen ist alles zu spät
also ich bin lieber mit einem seil abgesichert als hilflos davonzutreiben deswegen bin ich auch sehr vorsichtig.Es bibt aber auch noch eine sichere variante die atmungsaktive die kann man zu not zerschneiden und sie hat oben ein bündel zum verschliesen dann füllt sie sich nicht so schnell mit wasser dann hat man vll auch noch eine chance

Also passt immer auf 

Gruss marco


----------



## noworkteam (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

auch mein beileid den angehörigen, 

hier der amtliche polizeibericht.

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mein herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden. So was ist schon sehr schwer zu verkraften, ich kannte den Angler, wir haben noch beim Daiwa Cup zusammen geangelt und Spaß gehabt.  
Bitte nehmt diesen traurigen Thread nicht weiter zum Anlass und diskutiert über alle möglichen Mißgeschicke usw. Das kann man auch in einem anderen Thread machen. Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Kunze (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Ich möchte mich dem Meeresangler-Schwerin anschließen.
Ich selber war mit dem Verstorbenen sehr gut befreundet und empfinde diesen thread als sehr sehr bitter zu lesen. Ihr solltet auch dran denken das auch die beteiligten Anglerfreunde dieses Portal nutzen.
Im übrigen stimmen einige Pressemitteilungen mit dem Bericht eines Beteiligten nicht überein,so das ich finde des hier sämtliche Vermutungen absolut überflüssig sind!
Ich würde mir wünschen das die angesprochenen Personen, mit Hinblick auf die Hinterbliebenen, das respektieren!


----------



## Broder (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Ein sehr tragischer Unfall - mein volles Beileid !

Sicher haben die alle Vorschriften beachtet und keinerlei Sicherheitsmaßnahmen misachtet und es ist ein tragischer Unfall wie es jeden von uns jederzeit widerfahren kann 

ich bin sehr betroffen .


----------



## Luzifer (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Zum tragischen Unfall mein Beileid an den Hinterbliebenden

Gruß Luzifer


----------



## havkat (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Moin!

Tragisch.



Die Dänen haben, vor Jahren, umfangreiche Versuche mit MOB in Wathose gemacht.

Fazit: Kopf unter Wasser und Beine in die Höhe ist ein Ammenmärchen.

*In Verbindung mit einer Rettungsweste*  war der "Verunglückte" sogar leichter abzubergen, da er Auftrieb durch die eingelossende Luft bekam und waagerecht in ohnmachtssicherer Stellung auf´m Teich dümpelte.

Das einen eine vollgelaufene Watbüx nach unten, in die grausige Tiefe zieht, kann doch nur funktionieren, wenn das Wasser *in* der Büx schwerer wäre als das Wasser buten, oder? 

Klar sollte sein, dass einen eine volle Hose extrem behindert und gefährliche Situationen natürlich trotzdem entstehen können.
Egal ob von Bord oder ein Abtauchen beim Waten.

Man sollte so schnell wie möglich wieder auf´s Trockene gelangen, wenn man in Gummi oder Goretex steckt.

Gefährlich wird die Behinderung durch Wassereinbruch beim Waten, wenn stärkere Brandung und damit ein Sog nach draußen durch Rückströmung steht.
Mit ´ner vollen Büx hat man kaum bis keine Kontrolle mehr über seine "Bewegungsabläufe".

Dann wird´s übel!

So ist, vor ein paar Jahren, ein Watangler auf Fehmarn ersoffen, der in die harte, hohe Brandung gewatet ist. #d


----------



## Micky (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Traurige Geschichte. Ich spreche den Angehörigen mein Beileid aus.


----------



## TinTin (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

mein Beileid den Angehörigen!


----------



## Stokker (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

So jung....?? Mein Beileid.


----------



## Fastroller (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

mein Beileid der Familie und den Freunden.


----------



## kevkeding (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

*Björn, ein letzter Gruß:*

*Angeln war dein Leben.....................!!!!!!*



                         Jörg


----------



## eddy (11. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Auch mein Beileid der Familie und den Freunden.

eddy


----------



## dat_geit (12. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mein Beileid gilt allen Familienangehörigen und auch seinen Freunden und Bekannten.
Es hätte jeder von uns sein können.


----------



## dmoppel (12. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid der Familie und seinen Freunden
Dirk


----------



## Jan0487 (13. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Am Samstag habe ich einen meiner besten Angelkollegen verloren .
Ich denke seit dem tragischen Unglück jeden Tag an dich Björn. Ich kann gar nicht beschreiben wie ich mich auf eine weitere Angelsaison mit dir gefreut habe
Mir fehlt schon jetzt der ganze Spaß den wir beide wieder gehabt hätten, diese Lücke die jetzt entstanden ist kann nie wieder geschlossen werden.

Ansonsten kann ich mich Jörg nur anschließen:

Angeln war dein Leben.....................!!!!!!



Jan Neumann


----------



## HAL9000 (13. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Mensch,
mein Beileid.Sowas lese ich wirklicht nicht gerne.
Traurige Grüße aus FL Thor


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen & Freunden...


----------



## Windmaster (14. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Auch von meiner Seite mein Beleid !
Hatte von dem tragischen Unglück am Donnerstag morgen in Kalles Angelshop gehört und konnte es gar nicht fassen..... 




​


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Es ist wirklich schlimm, was hier so aus der Freude zum Hobby heraus passiert ist. Auch mein Beileid an alle Angehörigen und Freunde. Totzdem sollten wir abseits dieses Threads einen Platz eröffnen, wo wir über die Gründe und anderes dazu sprechen. Man kann dem Tod dadurch keinen Sinn geben - aber vielleicht andere davor bewahren.


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Es ist zwar schon so oft gesagt worden, aber was soll man schon schreiben ins so einer Situation....


........mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen & Freunden...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. April 2006)

*AW: angler verstorben*

habe keine worte dafür, 
traurige nachricht!!!!!!!!
MEIN BEILEID allen bekannten und angehörigen!!

Aus flensburg einen


----------



## Großdöbel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: angler verstorben*

Alles hat seine Zeit,
 ich denk`an dich und Gruß an Elvis.......


----------



## Merlin (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: angler verstorben*



Großdöbel schrieb:


> Alles hat seine Zeit,
> ich denk`an dich und Gruß an Elvis.......


 
Ich glaube die haben die grösste Trauer schon hinter sich...
der gute ist schon 8 Jahre tot !!!!


----------

